# Best hunt of 2010 so far



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

Went out to Farmington Bay and smashed me some coots. I've been looking for the perfect one to get mounted. I'm mostly happy because i will have a great feast for dinner tomarow. It will be like Thanksgiving all over again. Good luck everyone hope you all can get Americas best waterfowl birds :mrgreen:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job. And happy jihad to you too  lol


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Nice bag of 'America's Best' waterfowl! :O||: 
I love that last picture! Look at all that black! Reminds me of crude oil. :mrgreen:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

What the f%^* are you petting them for?????? I'd of been blazing shells. Yu shoud of put a cap in both them ones u were petting asses.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Your like the coot version of the "grizzly man" lol


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't care who you are that is funny!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

not everry one think it funny;


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! Thats humility at its finest!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Klark said:


> not everry one think it funny;


Go on....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pool d'eau stew...now that's some mighty fine eatin'....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Pool d'eau stew...now that's some mighty fine eatin'....


+1 throw in some rabbit and you got a fine dish....Poule d'eau is the bomb. 
Klark you been out hunting with Pit lately? There are plenty of coots around now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

foulmouth it was real good when iced up; got 14 and my first gonzo at farmenton they were in bunches running around frag lines but it not been over weekend cause thier is bunches of places for them too go agaen since the ice is melten; we need to freeze up again


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is a video on how to make coot stew for all the people that love these birds as much as I do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRyXqPid ... detailpage


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Careful, your finger might just fall off! keep an eye on it!


----------

